
How I Shipped a Neural Network on iOS with CoreML, PyTorch, and React Native - steadicat
https://attardi.org/pytorch-and-coreml/
======
casey
@steadicat I love this part:

> I think of convolution as code reuse for neural networks. A typical fully-
> connected layer has no concept of space and time. By using convolutions,
> you’re telling the neural network it can reuse what it learned across
> certain dimensions.

